# Building my own bottle tumbler



## cerberus314 (Nov 3, 2004)

Ok does anyone have any ideas on motor size for a basic tumbler? Im in the design phase and im trying to determine the RPM...I will probably use an AC variable speed control...but I dont know motor HP...Im thinking 1/4 HP or less? WOuld it require lots of torque or just enough to turn the cylinder? Im desiging this where the cylinders can be changed according to the bottle size with ease!


----------



## cerberus314 (Nov 3, 2004)

hah nevermind...I just read that post on the 29th...LOL

 [:'(]


----------

